# ammonia, nitite and nitrate...oh my!



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok here goes;
I have a 188 gallon tank that has been up for 3 weeks (getting the cycling going). My two P's that were going to remain in their 40g had to be put in the 188 last week because the 40 they were in broke down.

Well I checked four days ago and the water parameters were all very low, I was hopping the cycling would have started up by then. I asked the fish store guy and he said add *BIG AL'S BIO SUPPORT* well I added that and now:
*Ammonia 6.0 -7.0mg/l (maxed)
Nitrite 5.0mg/l (maxed)
Nitrate is only 5.0 (not maxed)
PH 7.5*
I know everything has to go up before it comes down. So I'm going to add ammonia lock to help the P's. 
When can I expect my levels to go down? They've been up for the past three days.
should I add some salt to help P's?
How come Nitrate isn't maxing out?
Is there anything else I should know or check?
Thanks, 
Brad in Calgary.


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

temp is at 80F


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Add some salt to help with the nitrItes. If you still have the filter from the 40, add that. Tank is not cycled and seems like it will take a while yet.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Um.... here is a soon to be, if not already, classic line.....

Get some Bio SPira.

It should cycle in a day or two MAX.

Only problem is getting it is hard. Even in Los Angeles I can't find any.

Have to order online.

There is a thread around here somewhere on how to get it online.

Bio SPira has all the bacteria needed for a cycled tank, pre-made ready in a mixture.

Go to

http://www.marineland.com/index2.asp

check the dealer locater. maybe you'll be lucky and have a LFS that stocks it.


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

if u get it online id recommend waiting till after xmas  
since it has to be shipped with cold packs and all and the delay on shipping is gunna be bad..

i ordered my biospira last monday and it just got here today saterday.. was only supose to take 2 or 3 days the delays will get worse too


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

dont rely on the bio spira, iv heard mixed reviews on it and focus on aireating the tank, salt treatment, cut down the feeding and patience.


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

ok thanks guys


----------

